# 2017 Emonda SLR 9 brake pads



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

I ordered a 2017 Emonda SLR 9 (now significantly discounted with the release of the V2 2018 model). Speed stop brakes and Aeolus D3 wheels. Are the standard brake pads cork?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Cork pads should come with the bike, yes.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

You are correct the bike included the Bontrager Cork ones. They seem to do OK so will use those until need replacement then look at the Swiss Stop Black Prince. Bike weighed in at 14.5 lbs with bottle cages and all all the Garmin mounts and sensors. I did swap out the tires for Conti GatorHardshell 25mm and the seat for a carbon rail WTB Silverado.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Every now and then the cork pads will glaze over after you ride the bike. Just take a file to the glaze and the bite will come back to the pad.

Also post pictures when you can!


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks!









Frame: Trek Emonda SLR 9 (OCLV 700. Battleship Blue, H2, 58cm)
Wheels: Bontrager Aeolus 3 D3 TLR
Tires: Continental GatorHardshell (700 x 25mm)
Drivetrain: Dura Ace Di2 9150 50/34 chainrings
Cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace (11-30T) 
Brakes: Bontrager Speed Stop
Saddle: WTB Silverado Carbon
Handlebar: Bontrager XXX Carbon
Pedals: Shimano Dura-Ace PD-9100
Weight: 14.5 lbs


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great looking bike and nice build!


----------

